# meat grinder



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

anyone use a meat grinder?how big(hp or watts) would you need to grind whole rabbit or chicken bones and all?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I want one... 
And once we move back to the states I'll get the attachment to my Kitchenaid.
It should be able to handle the rabbit and chicken.
Normally we just use a cleaver and chop into small bits.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't waste your money.I just did that and it won't handle the larger rabbit leg bones also is very slow and will only do small amounts at a time witch would be ok if you were feeding a poodle.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, 

I bought the Tasin from this store: 

http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=47

I use it to prep raw food for my 4 y/o cat rescue since he first came home. The only inconvenience I can think of is the clean-up after is the real pain in the a$$. Also you need to oil the grinder plate, and few other parts after washing and drying. 

But I look upon it as a Labour of Love for him. 

Check it out. It's direct competitor is the Northern Tool. I have heard mixed reviews regarding this grinder on the raw fed cat sites. But the Tasin seems to hold up fine to chicken, rabbit, and like-sized carcasses. 

Good luck.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok Thanks.







I guess I'll just keep using it to make ice cream then.









That Tasin grinder looks like one from Cabelas.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The Tasin is the ONLY non-commercial ($$$) grinder that can do bones.

And yes, it does rabbit bones. I've used mine to grind dozens and dozens of rabbits.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I have an old meat grinder, the kind that clamps like a vice onto the counter. It's over 100 years old, it was my granmothers, it grinds everything!! But it is manual cranking.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I have this grinder:

Sam Baere TS110 

It easily grinds chicken and rabbit bones, the only problem is that parts larger than a large leg won't fit, you have to chop them up first. I grind a lot of chicken necks because they fit in there well, and the thing is so fast you can't keep up with it. For the dogs, I grind about 40 lbs at once and it doesn't take long at all. 

I also use it to grind beef, deer, and antelope trim for us people. One of the best purchases I have made!

ETA: it's super easy to take apart and clean, too.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ozzymamaI have an old meat grinder, the kind that clamps like a vice onto the counter. It's over 100 years old, it was my granmothers, it grinds everything!! But it is manual cranking.


Old school is always the best way to go! And they last and last too!!! 

You should take yours to the Antique Roadshow, maybe it's worth quite a bit.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I like my 1 3/4 hp (1320 watt) grinder from Cabela's.
Cabela's meat grinders


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

sleathy that is a good looking grinder will it do chicken&rabbit bones??


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: The Stig
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ozzymamaI have an old meat grinder, the kind that clamps like a vice onto the counter. It's over 100 years old, it was my granmothers, it grinds everything!! But it is manual cranking.
> ...


Oh no.......... Not those dreaded two words. Amtiques Roadshow, my husband lost his mind when I didn't tell him they were going to be at our city hall last year............ I can't even stand the first notes of their theme song..... It probably wouldn't be worth much, it's been very well used over the years. Bit of a PITA to clean.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL @ Pattie. I was humming that tune all week last week, cos it was stuck in me head! Hmm ... how does it go again .... ? 

I think it's kinda funny watching people haul their clutter or whatever to it, and then get told it's worth pig poop. I used to HATE that show, but I occasionally watch it now - perhaps I am getting old - and wonder at the amount of [email protected] some of these people horde.


----------

